# Paris Catacombes



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Not really new news, but interesting none the less.

We're heading to Paris later this year and I'm undecided as to whether or not I want to visit the Catacombes. They _*seriously *_creep me out, despite the fascinating history and haunt inspiration...

http://www.worldreviewer.com/travel-guides/paranormal/the-catacombs-of-paris/15507/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I can definitely see where the creep factor comes in - these are, after all, the last burial places of a lot of people and therefore merit respectful treatment. However, if you're not claustrophobic, they sound like they they would be worth a visit.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I've been there (I was in Europe on a business trip and I took a side trip to Paris). It was an interesting place to visit. If you don't mind going underground, I'd recommend it!


----------



## GRAVEYARD HOUND (Jan 11, 2010)

Unfortunately I have never had the chance to tour hem but the notion appeals to me.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

I went there in 2000! It was AWESOME and well worth visiting. It is creepy, but once you're in there, walking among the thousands of remains, it just feels surreal and quite beautiful.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Think of how you'll kick yourself in the butt later if you don't go. How many time will you have this opportunity? Think it over, then go!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm starting to think that maybe I'll go. My olders son does not want to go, but my little guy says he does...


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

What an opportunity! I would love to see the catacombs someday.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I've been there twice and although I wanted to do this tour, never had the chance to do so. I would say to go for it.


----------



## Undertaker (Mar 22, 2006)

I want to go too!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

Be careful there are known ZOMBIES in those catacombs muhahahaha muhahaha woah that laugh scared me


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

This is making me want to dig around and see if I can find any pictures I took in the catacombs.


----------

